# New Husky/Malamute mix pup...



## Ravenix (Mar 27, 2008)

Hi all, I just adopted my new puppy this week and thought I would share some cute pictures of him lounging around the den today! He's just 9 weeks old and his name is Logan. He is 75% Siberian Husky and 25% Alaskan Malamute. So far he's been really mello.... which I didn't expect..... but I don't mind at all! However, he really gets to howling and crying in his crate at night but hopefully this will end soon... I need to sleep  Anyhow, hope you enjoy the pics!


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Cute doggy. I have a Sib/Malamute mix as well.


----------



## Ravenix (Mar 27, 2008)

Thanks! I think he's pretty dam cute too! I've been reading up on alot of the posts here this last week checking out some answers to my questions and your posts came up most often  

What percentage mix is your dog? Do you find that his temperament favors one side or the other?


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Ravenix said:


> Thanks! I think he's pretty dam cute too! I've been reading up on alot of the posts here this last week checking out some answers to my questions and your posts came up most often
> 
> What percentage mix is your dog? Do you find that his temperament favors one side or the other?


LOL I probably am the most vocal Sib owner here- but there are a few others like OC, harrise, mushpuppies, etc who talk nordic breed a lot and I have no doubt know far more than I do. I rely on OC a lot for learning about Siberians and Malamutes.

Kobe is 50/50. He's the white dog (if you've seen my recent pictures).

Physically he's got the Malamute height, maybe a bit shorter, and the Siberian lean body. So he favors speed more than he does power.

Temperament-wise he's a lot more mellow than Ollie, and his drive is slightly lower (for the time being, Ollie's had his drive trained for 8 months, Kobe has never had it done). He's better with dogs. I can't say he leans one way or the other. I'd say he is a perfect split.


----------



## OC_Spirit (Feb 6, 2007)

Hello! Welcome to life with a Husky!!! Certainly not for the faint at heart....dont be fooled by his mellow temperment right now...he's very young so slep is a priority at this point. Just wait until he gets into his adolescent stage


----------



## Chris_Texas (Feb 21, 2008)

Adorable!!!!


----------



## Dobermaniac (Jul 28, 2007)

Those Northern Breeds are so bloody cute. I have always been a huge fan of them. One day maybe i'll get one to go along with my Dobe. They would be quite the pair, both breeds are so different it would be interesting to say the least.


----------



## Norboo (Feb 18, 2008)

Congratulations! He is one cute puppy! 

I’ve adopted female Husky/malamute/akita mix little over three weeks ago. She is a handful and adorable.


----------



## Ravenix (Mar 27, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies! I think Logan and I are definitly in the "honeymoon" phase right now. He's only been home with me for 4 nights so far, and every day I notice as his comfort level goes up.... so does his activity level! He's decided that all the furniture legs are chew worthy, as well as the carpet, pant legs and anything else he can get into his mouth  I think he will be more than a handfull as he get older... thanks for the warnings!!!

So here are a few more pics from this morning. We got a bit of snow here in the rocky mountains... Logan seems to love it!!!


----------



## tessy-bear (Mar 17, 2008)

Awww so cute, i'd love a husky or malamute they are such beautiful dogs.


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

He reminds me of OLLIE, Rbark's husky, he looks like Ollie's puppy version. What an adorable puppy. =)


----------



## harrise (Jan 9, 2008)

Heh, another sled!  I really envy you folks who start with puppies, I've yet to have a puppy anything. Give him a good smash face for me!


----------



## wolfman0918 (Dec 28, 2012)

Hi all, I'm new to the forum and doing my research to try to find breeders of husky/malamute (huskamute/alusky) breeders, preferrably in the western US. There aren't too many out there to start with, at least not alot of them that are advertising (I've found only one here in the state of Washington, and it was difficult to find at best). If anyone can help me find breeders of huskamutes/aluskies it would be most appreciated! Thank you!


----------

